# hiring help



## superjunior (Feb 15, 2012)

Been trying to get a climber and another groundie in this season. I've got an add in a couple papers for the positions. Had no luck, not even 1 call for a climber (big surprise there..) but had several calls about a ground man position. After talking with a handful of guys over the phone I narrowed it down to 2 that sounded the most promising. 

They both came in yesterday for an interview and told them I'd get back to them today. I can only hire 1 and I can't decide which is the best man for the position. Guy "A" is an older dude, 52 I think. He said he was laid off from another tree service and wasn't real happy there. Claims he can "kinda" run a crane. Claims he can do some pruning, run a saw safely, operate any piece of machinery, drive big trucks and be a good asset to the company. Looks like he's been around the block and done his share of partying in his younger years, but saise he's clean. He's not asking for much - 12$ an hour.

Guy "B" is a younger dude - 38. Saise he's a roofer and does his own thing on the side. Just moved over here from the other side of town and looking for a full time gig. He's a bigger strong looking kid, looks like he could drag some brush for sure. Claims he can do removals from a bucket and run a saw but that's about it. There is no way I'd let him loose in a bucket - I know better.. Also saise he can operate any piece of machinery and drive big trucks. No experience in pruning or climbing. He seams to be a BS'er though, I know the type..And I think he's looking to get 13$-14$ an hour.

I've already got 2 guys that are equal to or better then these 2 prospects, guess I could use one more. What I really need is TREE PEOPLE, but that almost seems impossible anymore. I have the worst luck trying to get decent help. It's looking like it's all on my shoulders again this season, climbing, pruning and anything else with any importance is going to have to be done by me, with 3 brush draggers that can drive trucks..

So what would you guys do if you were in my position? Guy "A", guy "B", or eff em both and keep looking? Keep in mind these were the 2 best prospects out of about 10 - 12 calls..


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 15, 2012)

I'd run a background check and give it to the guy with the fewer felonies. Seriously, finding someone is tough, even in these times. I don't know if you get the Good News but if you do then you know that VanCuren had an ad running for a climber for months and months. Same way with Craigslist. Those ads run constantly. Good luck. I feel your pain. If you have any connections to the Amish network put the word out. You may have better luck with them.
Phil


----------



## superjunior (Feb 15, 2012)

Small Wood said:


> I'd run a background check and give it to the guy with the fewer felonies. Seriously, finding someone is tough, even in these times. I don't know if you get the Good News but if you do then you know that VanCuren had an ad running for a climber for months and months. Same way with Craigslist. Those ads run constantly. Good luck. I feel your pain. If you have any connections to the Amish network put the word out. You may have better luck with them.
> Phil



one of my adds is in the good news, I didn't check on the add so I wasn't aware that vancuren has been infesting there too..dammit!


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 15, 2012)

superjunior said:


> one of my adds is in the good news, I didn't check on the add so I wasn't aware that vancuren has been infesting there too..dammit!



That was last summer or maybe before It seemed like they started in the spring or late winter and ran it all summer. Climbers and ground guys.


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 15, 2012)

I would recommend looking into hiring (legal) latino help. Them dudes can work! 

Strange to hear you refer to the 38 year old guy a "younger dude", and "kid". I just turned 39 and I feel about 100. sigh. 

And I don't like the sounds of either of those guys... but believe me, I know it's tough out there!


----------



## formationrx (Feb 15, 2012)

*A or B?*

if you smell BS when you talk to guy B... dont even waste your time..... i d give guy A a trail shot and see how he does.... at least he has worked for a tree service (i'd call his old boss and check him out too)... or you could just wait and see what else comes along...


----------



## tree md (Feb 15, 2012)

I went through the same thing over the Summer. I hired 2 guys that were over 50 and to tell the truth, they just couldn't hack the ground work in the heat. They had just been out of it too long. Their heart's where still there but their bodies couldn't handle it. Not saying that this is the case with all older dudes, I have one here that has worked with me 4 or 5 years and still does part time, who is 53 and works circles around my younger guys. But he spent a lifetime in the Army.

Over the Summer I went through a lot of help. I had one kid who had experience working for other services, wanted to learn to climb and busted ass on the job. He was a great worker when you could get him on the job. However, he had a wife and 4 kids and always had something going on where he couldn't make it to work half the time. 

I had good luck with two college kids. I say kids, one was a young guy studying to be a Dentist and one was in his 30's going to school for an education degree. He was an assistant football coach with the local high school and worked great, albeit on a part time basis.

I have been getting a lot of calls lately for guys seeking employment. Had one call over the weekend looking for a climbing position. I asked him how he climbed and he said spikes, saddle, rope. He mentioned something about topping trees and I asked him what he knows about topping trees. He kinda stammered and I told him not to feel under pressure, I was just trying to get an idea of his level of knowledge. He then told me he could top or shape a tree anyway I wanted him to and could rope down large pieces in tight places. Said he had his own climbing gear and saw. I'll probably call him to do removals later on when I get busier if he's still available. I don't look down my nose at guys like that. I used to be that guy. 

Finding good help is not easy. You usually have to go through several and weed them out til you find a decent one. Good luck.


----------



## MarquisTree (Feb 15, 2012)

$12 an hour?.?? I can't find guys that would even lean on a rake for that, let alone actually do any work


----------



## superjunior (Feb 15, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> I would recommend looking into hiring (legal) latino help. Them dudes can work!
> 
> Strange to hear you refer to the 38 year old guy a "younger dude", and "kid". I just turned 39 and I feel about 100. sigh.
> 
> And I don't like the sounds of either of those guys... but believe me, I know it's tough out there!



I agree. I know lots of guys who use legals, had an army of them on a job last summer, I couldn't bury these guys with brush if I tried. It was amazing watching them work!

Yeah I'll be 41 this spring, still think of myself as a kid although my body is telling me otherwise..


----------



## superjunior (Feb 15, 2012)

formationrx said:


> if you smell BS when you talk to guy B... dont even waste your time..... i d give guy A a trail shot and see how he does.... at least he has worked for a tree service (i'd call his old boss and check him out too)... or you could just wait and see what else comes along...



kinda what I was thinking.


----------



## superjunior (Feb 15, 2012)

tree md said:


> Finding good help is not easy. You usually have to go through several and weed them out til you find a decent one. Good luck.



I hear ya, sounds like the right thing to do. I hate effin the peoples lives but I gotta do what's right for my business


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 15, 2012)

Special forces don't look for Green Hats they build them!You ain't going to find any you are going to have to train them your self.Find the most motivated strongest athlete first send each one of them up a tree and I will guarantee you will find the best man for the job!Now I don't mean a hard tree just see who is the most able bodied.He don't even need to take a saw up well you get the idea !


----------



## superjunior (Feb 15, 2012)

MarquisTree said:


> $12 an hour?.?? I can't find guys that would even lean on a rake for that, let alone actually do any work



My thoughts exactly. Guess I wouldn't be losing much if he didn't work out. Other then maybe guy A, who may have been a great asset - or a major f up. hell I don't know what to do..


----------



## chiefs584ever (Feb 15, 2012)

If something don't feel right with either one, I would pass. You are better off waiting for the right one rather than ending up with some other trimmers headaches.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## superjunior (Feb 15, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Special forces don't look for Green Hats they build them!You ain't going to find any you are going to have to train them your self.Find the most motivated strongest athlete first send each one of them up a tree and I will guarantee you will find the best man for the job!Now I don't mean a hard tree just see who is the most able bodied.He don't even need to take a saw up well you get the idea !



that would be guy A. Very eager for work and looks like a strong worker, saise he moves on the jobsite. guy B doesn't look like he moves very quick at all


----------



## superjunior (Feb 15, 2012)

chiefs584ever said:


> If something don't feel right with either one, I would pass. You are better off waiting for the right one rather than ending up with some other trimmers headaches.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk



well I smelled bs with guy A. guy B seems a lot more honest, just a little burned out maybe


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 15, 2012)

A. No: to old for groundy if you're very busy.
B. No: probably won't stay as long as you'd like.
C. Yes: keep looking.


----------



## tree md (Feb 15, 2012)

I am actually starting 2 new hires tomorrow. Was supposed to start today but we got rained out.

One of them is my friend's son. His younger brother worked for me a year or so back. Great kid, 19, a little light in the britches but he was smart and worked hard. Kind of looking forward to his brother coming to work for me. He's 25 so hopefully he is a little more stout. I agree with training your own help. Usually works out so much better that way. They have no learned bad habits except for the one's you teach them... 

Second guy is my sister's boyfriend. They need some money so I'm putting him to work part time. I'm always a little leery about getting into situations like that but he is a decent guy and my sister asked me to give him a job. That's what you do for family.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 15, 2012)

Super Junior dont put to much faith in these BSers.Just train your own it takes time there is no quick fix .They all lie and quit anyway! If you have a guy already has he been dependable?If so start training him!


----------



## superjunior (Feb 15, 2012)

tree md said:


> I am actually starting 2 new hires tomorrow. Was supposed to start today but we got rained out.
> 
> One of them is my friend's son. His younger brother worked for me a year or so back. Great kid, 19, a little light in the britches but he was smart and worked hard. Kind of looking forward to his brother coming to work for me. He's 25 so hopefully he is a little more stout. I agree with training your own help. Usually works out so much better that way. They have no learned bad habits except for the one's you teach them...
> 
> Second guy is my sister's boyfriend. They need some money so I'm putting him to work part time. I'm always a little leery about getting into situations like that but he is a decent guy and my sister asked me to give him a job. That's what you do for family.



I'll admit I'm not the greatest teacher, which is a problem. Don't have much patience but I guess that's something that I really need to work on. Always been a "if ya want something done right you got to do it yourself" kinda person. Been trying to teach my 2 guys how to prune for years now, and if one of them even reaches for a pole pruner I just cringe...


----------



## superjunior (Feb 15, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Super Junior dont put to much faith in these BSers.Just train your own it takes time there is no quick fix .They all lie and quit anyway! If you have a guy already has he been dependable?If so start training him!



dependable - yes. Idiots - YES. I agree it's going to take some time. I've got to learn to be a better teacher so I can't put the blame entirely on them. Still the problem remains though, when we get going in the spring I start losing work cause I just can't get to it fast enough. I'll be 5 weeks backed up and the calls keep coming. My ultimate goal is to get a couple more guys in here and pick up another chipper to get 2 crews going.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 15, 2012)

superjunior said:


> dependable - yes. Idiots - YES. I agree it's going to take some time. I've got to learn to be a better teacher so I can't put the blame entirely on them. Still the problem remains though, when we get going in the spring I start losing work cause I just can't get to it fast enough. I'll be 5 weeks backed up and the calls keep coming. My ultimate goal is to get a couple more guys in here and pick up another chipper to get 2 crews going.



Get to training!


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Feb 15, 2012)

Where do you live in Ohio where people/tree workers will work for $12.00 per hour?
Your bids must be very low.


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 15, 2012)

Shaun Bowler said:


> Where do you live in Ohio where people/tree workers will work for $12.00 per hour?
> Your bids must be very low.



That is pretty cheap.. sounds to me like the guy is either REAL desperate for a job, or knows he sucks and figures that's about all he's worth. Kinda sad either way.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 15, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> That is pretty cheap.. sounds to me like the guy is either REAL desperate for a job, or knows he sucks and figures that's about all he's worth. Kinda sad either way.



Sounds like they might be worth ten to tell you the truth!No joke .


----------



## PremiereTreeNet (Feb 15, 2012)

Try a background check on both of them, but you likely won't get much teaching experience with the older guy. Try the younger guy and see what it gets you. You can always get rid of him if he isn't what he says he is. On the other hand, the older guy sounds like he's pretty safe to bet on, but it doesn't sound like you'll get much work out of him. It'll be better to give one of them a chance than to pass them up and wonder what you could have had.


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Shaun Bowler said:


> Where do you live in Ohio where people/tree workers will work for $12.00 per hour?
> Your bids must be very low.



I live in the same area and $12 is a pretty standard starting rate it seems. Hell, I started at $10 five years ago. At this pay, you really have to want to do tree work to make it seem worth it for the pay. You can go get practically any other job at that pay and it will be easier work....plus tree work around here is seasonal...

Hiring workers sucks in general, I've seen a bunch come through the door at my work. I wonder if you raised the starting wage a little, would it bring a better applicant pool? I would have to say "Yes". I would run an ad for a groundie and climber, and put a starting wage in the ad.... maybe $15 for a groundie, $18 for a climber. Hopefully that wouldn't cause problems with your current guys. At that price, you might be able to get a few guys with some real potential.


----------



## superjunior (Feb 15, 2012)

Shaun Bowler said:


> Where do you live in Ohio where people/tree workers will work for $12.00 per hour?
> Your bids must be very low.


 my bids are far from low. there's a big time outfit right down the street from me (4 crews) and he usually underbids me by a few. I'm friends with a lot of my local competition and we're all in the same ball park



tree MDS said:


> That is pretty cheap.. sounds to me like the guy is either REAL desperate for a job, or knows he sucks and figures that's about all he's worth. Kinda sad either way.





lone wolf said:


> Sounds like they might be worth ten to tell you the truth!No joke .



I think you guys are probably spot on here. I do kinda feel bad for the guy, he does seem honest


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 15, 2012)

epicklein22 said:


> I live in the same area and $12 is a pretty standard starting rate it seems. Hell, I started at $10 five years ago. At this pay, you really have to want to do tree work to make it seem worth it for the pay. You can go get practically any other job at that pay and it will be easier work....plus tree work around here is seasonal...
> 
> Hiring workers sucks in general, I've seen a bunch come through the door at my work. I wonder if you raised the starting wage a little, would it bring a better applicant pool? I would have to say "Yes". I would run an ad for a groundie and climber, and put a starting wage in the ad.... maybe $15 for a groundie, $18 for a climber. Hopefully that wouldn't cause problems with your current guys. At that price, you might be able to get a few guys with some real potential.



Just send the newbs up a tree if they are no good they will be gone in 20 minutes anyway!If they hang in you got a trainee!


----------



## superjunior (Feb 15, 2012)

epicklein22 said:


> I live in the same area and $12 is a pretty standard starting rate it seems. Hell, I started at $10 five years ago. At this pay, you really have to want to do tree work to make it seem worth it for the pay. You can go get practically any other job at that pay and it will be easier work....plus tree work around here is seasonal...
> 
> Hiring workers sucks in general, I've seen a bunch come through the door at my work. I wonder if you raised the starting wage a little, would it bring a better applicant pool? I would have to say "Yes". I would run an ad for a groundie and climber, and put a starting wage in the ad.... maybe $15 for a groundie, $18 for a climber. Hopefully that wouldn't cause problems with your current guys. At that price, you might be able to get a few guys with some real potential.



Hey Andy you wanna job? cmon brotha..


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Small Wood said:


> I'd run a background check and give it to the guy with the fewer felonies. Seriously, finding someone is tough, even in these times. I don't know if you get the Good News but if you do then you know that VanCuren had an ad running for a climber for months and months. Same way with Craigslist. Those ads run constantly. Good luck. I feel your pain. If you have any connections to the Amish network put the word out. You may have better luck with them.
> Phil



Ya, that vancuren ad has been around for a few years. They were looking for a crane op too...

Amish network would be a pretty good idea if you have enough able drivers. There are some that can really work and they shouldn't have a bad rap sheet or leave you wondering if they will show for work because there were dollar beers down at the watering hole last night.

Might be able to steal a good landscaping guy too.


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 15, 2012)

superjunior said:


> Hey Andy you wanna job? cmon brotha..



Haha, I'll be calling if Yarnell ever lets me go. To tell ya the truth, I don't get paid much, work with a few #######s and do some BS work at times, but Yarnell treats me pretty good and I have some nice perks to the job. It would be hard to leave them for another tree co. 

Weekends are a possibility though if we don't have sidework lined up. My partner (Jeff, the other guy with me the one day we stopped by) is a good climber (climbs for the crane at Yarnell everyday) and we have the equipment already to run a crew.


----------



## superjunior (Feb 15, 2012)

I've had a few climbers come and go over the years, had to do an aerial rescue on one of them. None of them worth a s##t. If I could find a good climber that has his act together he could pretty much pick his wage.

There's a little more flexability with a groudie. Any dumbass can drag brush to the chipper. Finding one that knows how to prune, run ropes, work on equipment, safety minded, doesn't complain and has his act together is another story. So far the best I can come up with is guy A or B... or find kid "C" and put a schoolin on him. But time is running out, springs gonna be here soon.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 15, 2012)

superjunior said:


> I've had a few climbers come and go over the years, had to do an aerial rescue on one of them. None of them worth a s##t. If I could find a good climber that has his act together he could pretty much pick his wage.
> 
> There's a little more flexability with a groudie. Any dumbass can drag brush to the chipper. Finding one that knows how to prune, run ropes, work on equipment, safety minded, doesn't complain and has his act together is another story. So far the best I can come up with is guy A or B... or find kid "C" and put a schoolin on him. But time is running out, springs gonna be here soon.



Watch them Dumbasses around the Chipper!


----------



## superjunior (Feb 15, 2012)

epicklein22 said:


> Haha, I'll be calling if Yarnell ever lets me go. To tell ya the truth, I don't get paid much, work with a few #######s and do some BS work at times, but Yarnell treats me pretty good and I have some nice perks to the job. It would be hard to leave them for another tree co.
> 
> Weekends are a possibility though if we don't have sidework lined up. My partner (Jeff, the other guy with me the one day we stopped by) is a good climber (climbs for the crane at Yarnell everyday) and we have the equipment already to run a crew.



I hear ya man, goes with the territory. If things ever go south for you the door is open over here my friend


----------



## superjunior (Feb 15, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Watch them Dumbasses around the Chipper!



dumbasses only allowed to bring brush TO the chipper. no touchy :msp_biggrin:


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 15, 2012)

superjunior said:


> dumbasses only allowed to bring brush TO the chipper. no touchy :msp_biggrin:



What you running?


----------



## mikewhite85 (Feb 15, 2012)

2 new guys I had coming today didn't even show up or call *smacks forehead*

Thankfully I called another worker that substitute teaches part time and he was available. Came right out to the job.

I also found 2 great climbers on craigs- 1 is 26 and he ISA prunes and works hard. The other is 40 and works like an animal. I haven't seen a lot of his pruning yet. Beastmaster also works with me sometimes and he is awesome :kilt:


----------



## superjunior (Feb 15, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> What you running?



vermeer 1800


----------



## Treetom (Feb 15, 2012)

*The old guy*

"Fitz" came to work for me at age 52, fourteen years ago. Just passed a month ago, shoveling snow in his driveway. At 5'5" and 150 lbs, he not only outworked many a younger BSer, he was dependable, looked out for me and my business, came in early to work to make sure all the trucks and equipment were ready for the day... Irreplaceable. At $12.00 per hour I'd give him a try. 


View attachment 224057


----------



## superjunior (Feb 15, 2012)

Treetom said:


> "Fitz" came to work for me at age 52, fourteen years ago. Just passed a month ago, shoveling snow in his driveway. At 5'5" and 150 lbs, he not only outworked many a younger BSer, he was dependable, looked out for me and my business, came in early to work to make sure all the trucks and equipment were ready for the day... Irreplaceable. At $12.00 per hour I'd give him a try.
> 
> 
> View attachment 224057



sorry to hear about Fitz. This guy looks just like him, hell maybe I oughta give the guy a shot.


----------



## Treetom (Feb 15, 2012)

Super Junior, 

I had my doubts about Fitz when he first showed up for work way back when, but after seeing him work I knew he had the "work ethic," a quality so hard to find in younger employees these days. And he _never_ complained about anything unless it was in jest. I'm looking at a few employees now and the top candidate is 49-years-old. Good luck in your search.

Treetom


----------



## superjunior (Feb 15, 2012)

Treetom said:


> Super Junior,
> 
> I had my doubts about Fitz when he first showed up for work way back when, but after seeing him work I knew he had the "work ethic," a quality so hard to find in younger employees these days. And he _never_ complained about anything unless it was in jest. I'm looking at a few employees now and the top candidate is 49-years-old. Good luck in your search.
> 
> Treetom


 thanks man. ya know I'd take that over some bs'n kid any day of the week


----------



## Zale (Feb 15, 2012)

I would keep looking if you can. Old guy sounds the best but probably set in his ways. I would be curious to know why he was upset with his other company. There is nothing worse than a old cranky man pissing and moaning about how he was done wrong. One way I weeded out a lot of prospects was letting them know there will be a drug test before employment. Good luck.


----------



## superjunior (Feb 15, 2012)

Zale said:


> I would keep looking if you can. Old guy sounds the best but probably set in his ways. I would be curious to know why he was upset with his other company. There is nothing worse than a old cranky man pissing and moaning about how he was done wrong. One way I weeded out a lot of prospects was letting them know there will be a drug test before employment. Good luck.



he said they had some really odd ball hours, short days during the week and a really long saturdays cause that's when the guys contract climber came in. I am always suspitious though about why any good worker is looking for work


----------



## superjunior (Feb 15, 2012)

Just got a call from a climber looking for a job - meeting with him tomorrow morning!

Please GOD don't let this guy be a loser!!


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 15, 2012)

superjunior said:


> Just got a call from a climber looking for a job - meeting with him tomorrow morning!
> 
> Please GOD don't let this guy be a loser!!



Keep us tuned in last one I tried could not even do anything he was pretending to look for a job for Unemployment or his girl or something!


----------



## Treetom (Feb 15, 2012)

I wish you luck with your climber interview, SuperJunior. I have three climbers I could hire but none has a driver's license.


----------



## jrider (Feb 15, 2012)

Dude, $12 an hour?? I can see the crackheads getting all excited now but how can a grown man really be interested in this kind of pay?


----------



## fishercat (Feb 16, 2012)

*having the opposite problem down here.*

Im interviewing employers! They all seem to be pill heads,drunks,BSers,and cant get out of bed. Seems they can only communicate by texting. Dont have the nuts to call or meet in person.

I really love this work but im starting to think the good Lord wants me out if it.


----------



## superjunior (Feb 16, 2012)

fishercat said:


> Im interviewing employers! They all seem to be pill heads,drunks,BSers,and cant get out of bed. Seems they can only communicate by texting. Dont have the nuts to call or meet in person.
> 
> I really love this work but im starting to think the good Lord wants me out if it.



nope, he wants you up here in Ohio


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 16, 2012)

superjunior said:


> nope, he wants you up here in Ohio



$12 bucks an hour baby!!


----------



## TreeAce (Feb 16, 2012)

The labor pool around here sucks. SJ is on east side of Cleveland, I am on the west side. 12 an hour is low but its pretty much the way of things to start a guy. If you pay groundies much over 15 profit goes down hill fast and you will lose work or just not make enough money. I dont even have the patience or energy to describe what I am going through in the worker area. I have an old guy whos health is failing, a young guy with high potential who can climb alittle but is shaky in other ways and needs old guy to bring him to work cuz his stupid nocked up GF is so unreliable, and I got a guy who is just stuck on stupid and will have to go soon (but HE has a DL....ssooooo idk...)


----------



## tree md (Feb 16, 2012)

Was looking at a couple of want ads that one of our largest services around here had put out a couple of weeks ago. $12 starting pay for a climber. $7-$8 an hour for a ground man, depending on experience.


----------



## fishercat (Feb 16, 2012)

*i could be persuaded........*



superjunior said:


> nope, he wants you up here in Ohio



To commute for two or three days a week. If the money is right! I am not moving to Ohio. Lol


----------



## fishercat (Feb 16, 2012)

*amazing.*



tree md said:


> Was looking at a couple of want ads that one of our largest services around here had put out a couple of weeks ago. $12 starting pay for a climber. $7-$8 an hour for a ground man, depending on experience.



And they wonder why they cant find good help.


----------



## TreeAce (Feb 16, 2012)

tree md said:


> Was looking at a couple of want ads that one of our largest services around here had put out a couple of weeks ago. $12 starting pay for a climber. $7-$8 an hour for a ground man, depending on experience.



WOW. Thats just way wrong in any part of the country. I would think.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

jrider said:


> Dude, $12 an hour?? I can see the crackheads getting all excited now but how can a grown man really be interested in this kind of pay?



Low overhead that's how.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

fishercat said:


> To commute for two or three days a week. If the money is right! I am not moving to Ohio. Lol



Just wondering what that pay would be in all seriously?


----------



## fishercat (Feb 16, 2012)

*yes im serious.*



lone wolf said:


> Just wondering what that pay would be in all seriously?



Ive been to ohio many times. Everyone is leaving for a reason.


----------



## superjunior (Feb 16, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Just wondering what that pay would be in all seriously?


 more then I could afford LOL


fishercat said:


> Ive been to ohio many times. Everyone is leaving for a reason.



cmon in aint that bad


----------



## superjunior (Feb 16, 2012)

tree md said:


> Was looking at a couple of want ads that one of our largest services around here had put out a couple of weeks ago. $12 starting pay for a climber. $7-$8 an hour for a ground man, depending on experience.





TreeAce said:


> WOW. Thats just way wrong in any part of the country. I would think.



yeah that is crazy, I'm not that cheap cause ya get what you pay for usually. 

Hey you guys I never offered him at 12.00, that's what he wrote down on the application as salary desired. Not gonna argue with him - if I hire him..

That climber never showed, tried calling him and got the ol voicemail. No real big surprise there hell I even half expected it. The quest continues...


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

superjunior said:


> more then I could afford LOL
> 
> 
> cmon in aint that bad



Well first there would be travel time how many hours away is he?


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

superjunior said:


> yeah that is crazy, I'm not that cheap cause ya get what you pay for usually.
> 
> Hey you guys I never offered him at 12.00, that's what he wrote down on the application as salary desired. Not gonna argue with him - if I hire him..
> 
> That climber never showed, tried calling him and got the ol voicemail. No real big surprise there hell I even half expected it. The quest continues...



You are trying to get a Climber at 12.00 ? Am I reading that right?


----------



## fishercat (Feb 16, 2012)

*actually parts of it are nice.*



superjunior said:


> more then I could afford LOL
> 
> 
> cmon in aint that bad



Parts of NJ are nice but you couldnt pay me enough to stay there longer than it takes to drive through it.


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 16, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> You are trying to get a Climber at 12.00 ? Am I reading that right?



No. That was one of the other ground guy applicants. Try and keep up Wolfy..


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

fishercat said:


> Parts of NJ are nice but you couldnt pay me enough to stay there longer than it takes to drive through it.



View attachment 224240


----------



## fishercat (Feb 16, 2012)

*yep........*



lone wolf said:


> View attachment 224240



Been there. Been up in the hills near PA too. Meet some great huys up there!

Still too socialist for me. I like my guns too much.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

fishercat said:


> Been there. Been up in the hills near PA too. Meet some great huys up there!
> 
> Still too socialist for me. I like my guns too much.



I wish I was out in the Hills.


----------



## superjunior (Feb 16, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Well first there would be travel time how many hours away is he?


not sure where in Tenn. he is but I drive down to the Bristol race and its like an 8 hr drive


lone wolf said:


> You are trying to get a Climber at 12.00 ? Am I reading that right?


hell no, if I could find a REALLY GOOD climber I'd pay him almost double that


fishercat said:


> Parts of NJ are nice but you couldnt pay me enough to stay there longer than it takes to drive through it.



the weather is brutal that's for sure


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

superjunior said:


> not sure where in Tenn. he is but I drive down to the Bristol race and its like an 8 hr drive
> 
> hell no, if I could find a REALLY GOOD climber I'd pay him almost double that
> 
> ...



Not this year its 50 degrees this minute!


----------



## conlan (Feb 16, 2012)

*Looking for help*



superjunior said:


> Been trying to get a climber and another groundie in this season. I've got an add in a couple papers for the positions. Had no luck, not even 1 call for a climber (big surprise there..) but had several calls about a ground man position. After talking with a handful of guys over the phone I narrowed it down to 2 that sounded the most promising.
> 
> They both came in yesterday for an interview and told them I'd get back to them today. I can only hire 1 and I can't decide which is the best man for the position. Guy "A" is an older dude, 52 I think. He said he was laid off from another tree service and wasn't real happy there. Claims he can "kinda" run a crane. Claims he can do some pruning, run a saw safely, operate any piece of machinery, drive big trucks and be a good asset to the company. Looks like he's been around the block and done his share of partying in his younger years, but saise he's clean. He's not asking for much - 12$ an hour.
> 
> ...





Why don't you put your ad in the "employment forum" on this website?


----------



## superjunior (Feb 16, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Not this year its 50 degrees this minute!



I know its been a crazy winter


----------



## superjunior (Feb 16, 2012)

conlan said:


> Why don't you put your ad in the "employment forum" on this website?



it is, I should probably bump it up


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

superjunior said:


> I know its been a crazy winter



No calls for Firewood :angry2:


----------



## superjunior (Feb 16, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> No calls for Firewood :angry2:



surprisingly enough we sold out by the end of Dec. The few guys that I refer to when I'm out were sold out about the same time. still getting calls too


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

superjunior said:


> surprisingly enough we sold out by the end of Dec. The few guys that I refer to when I'm out were sold out about the same time. still getting calls too



Not moving one damn stick here !


----------



## superjunior (Feb 16, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Not moving one damn stick here !



well I'd throw some calls your way but it might be little ways away to deliver


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 16, 2012)

superjunior said:


> well I'd throw some calls your way but it might be little ways away to deliver



Finding good workers/climbers is borderline impossible finding ones that will stay after a year is even harder.

Most of the good guys have a sweet deal or do Thier only thing. Only reason I have another good climber that works for me is that he left Bartlett with me. I was building up my arsenal while I worked Thier.

You gotta pay them well also I have to garuntee him work year round. So when it slows down I just let him take care of it. To keep him busy. Or if we get rained out for a week he still gets paid.

I offer full Benefits to still hard to find good climbers. And if they worked everyday they would be making 40-50k a year.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> Finding good workers/climbers is borderline impossible finding ones that will stay after a year is even harder.
> 
> Most of the good guys have a sweet deal or do Thier only thing. Only reason I have another good climber that works for me is that he left Bartlett with me. I was building up my arsenal while I worked Thier.
> 
> ...


Well we are in a Depression you know these guys know there aint that much work out there all the time .Winter slows a lot in the colder part of the Country they know this.


----------



## jrider (Feb 16, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Not moving one damn stick here !



Sold out in early December -fastest I ever moved firewood.


----------



## TreeAce (Feb 16, 2012)

darned est thing, aftyer reading this thread this morn i got a call from a guy looking for work. He sounds promising. Claims he can climb alittle although i am skeptical on that one,of course i am always a skeptic..... I guess he was in the army a while and had done tree service before that and some since. Ah who knows, i am gonna meet him this weekend for a cup of coffee.


----------



## superjunior (Feb 16, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> darned est thing, aftyer reading this thread this morn i got a call from a guy looking for work. He sounds promising. Claims he can climb alittle although i am skeptical on that one,of course i am always a skeptic..... I guess he was in the army a while and had done tree service before that and some since. Ah who knows, i am gonna meet him this weekend for a cup of coffee.



good luck man. my prospect climber was a no show this morning, left old man B a message today - no call back.. people suck


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 16, 2012)

superjunior said:


> people suck



Second that!

Sj, I will come climb for you. I am slow, but dont brake stuff. Plus I have a class A cdl


----------



## superjunior (Feb 16, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Second that!
> 
> Sj, I will come climb for you. I am slow, but dont brake stuff. Plus I have a class A cdl



Thanks man, I'm not really doing much right now just working on equipment mostly. We're getting a couple days of tree work in a week maybe just working around the weather on better days. Trying to get a couple more good guys in place so when we take off in the spring we're good ta go.


----------



## TreeAce (Feb 16, 2012)

superjunior said:


> good luck man. my prospect climber was a no show this morning, left old man B a message today - no call back.. people suck



They do suck. They was prolly feeling good cuz they figured they was getting jobs so they went and got drunk. After they got drunk they talked there "buddy' into loaning them some money. They drank some more then called there "dude" and got some rock or some meth.prolly sleeping it off. maybe.


----------



## superjunior (Feb 16, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> They do suck. They was prolly feeling good cuz they figured they was getting jobs so they went and got drunk. After they got drunk they talked there "buddy' into loaning them some money. They drank some more then called there "dude" and got some rock or some meth.prolly sleeping it off. maybe.



that sounds about right


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

jrider said:


> Sold out in early December -fastest I ever moved firewood.



You getting calls now?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 16, 2012)

Well, it is time to think outside the box.
You make a sign that says 'I have a job, and I am hiring!'.
Maybe stand close to the guy looking for help.
Jeff


----------



## squad143 (Feb 16, 2012)

If you have a full time fire dept. in your area, check with the guys at one of the stations. They'll most likely only be available part time. But may fill the need you require.


----------



## tree md (Feb 16, 2012)

Well both of my new hires did well today. They don't know #### and I like it that way. That way I can teach them how I like things done. My longtime groundy is in time out. I'm giving him a hiatus until he figures some things out. I may take him back after he thinks on it awhile... But not if these guys work out. Last time I gave him a 6 month hiatus...

SJ, when the tree services here are looking for climbers or ground help they post a sign on the barbwire fence across from the exit of our local green waste where everyone dumps. It's a good way to judge the tree economy here. Used to be that fence was lined with help wanted signs. I have seen only one looking for a climber all Fall and Winter and it was only there briefly.


----------



## jrider (Feb 16, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> You getting calls now?



I am not advertising but I do get an occasional call. I have turned away about 12 cords of business simply because I don't have anything seasoned left to sell.


----------



## superjunior (Feb 16, 2012)

tree md said:


> Well both of my new hires did well today. They don't know #### and I like it that way. That way I can teach them how I like things done. My longtime groundy is in time out. I'm giving him a hiatus until he figures some things out. I may take him back after he thinks on it awhile... But not if these guys work out. Last time I gave him a 6 month hiatus...
> 
> SJ, when the tree services here are looking for climbers or ground help they post a sign on the barbwire fence across from the exit of our local green waste where everyone dumps. It's a good way to judge the tree economy here. Used to be that fence was lined with help wanted signs. I have seen only one looking for a climber all Fall and Winter and it was only there briefly.



good luck with your greenhorns md hopefully they work out good. I'm trying out the older one on monday


----------



## tree md (Feb 16, 2012)

superjunior said:


> good luck with your greenhorns md hopefully they work out good. I'm trying out the older one on monday



I got one older one and one younger. They both busted ass today and humped it out. Not stupid and look for stuff to do to keep themselves busy. That's all I can ask for... Oh yeah, and neither one of them came to work smelling of alcohol.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Feb 16, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> Finding good workers/climbers is borderline impossible finding ones that will stay after a year is even harder.
> 
> Most of the good guys have a sweet deal or do Thier only thing. Only reason I have another good climber that works for me is that he left Bartlett with me. I was building up my arsenal while I worked Thier.
> 
> ...



Glad yer back matt, felt bad for running you off.Sometimes I forget that not everyone can handle another guys b.s. You are tender guy and I should respect that. 
Anyway back on topic, which hits home with me. Using you as a example, a descent sized outfit and your climber still isn't breaking 50k. When I quit my boss told me he was going to miss me and I was going to very hard to replace. "guys of yer caliber usually have there own buisness. I just smiled
I just did my taxes Last year I made 56k and I'm only stating that to prove that most company climbers don't make near that. Why risk your life, beat yer self up and make 40 grand or less, unless you are drunk or have no ambition...hmmm
Anyway best of luck, in the end you either have to pay or get out there and climb some trees.If I ever fulfill my dreams of seeing the beauty of Ohio Ill stop by, Ill bet I see ya outwest first.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

tree md said:


> I got one older one and one younger. They both busted ass today and humped it out. Not stupid and look for stuff to do to keep themselves busy. That's all I can ask for... Oh yeah, and neither one of them came to work smelling of alcohol.



wait till you pay em!


----------



## superjunior (Feb 16, 2012)

mr. holden wood said:


> If I ever fulfill my dreams of seeing the beauty of Ohio Ill stop by, Ill bet I see ya outwest first.



just talked to a buddy who wants me to come up for a week, wouldn't mind paying those Smith boys a visit too..ya never know


----------



## tree md (Feb 16, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> wait till you pay em!



Well the older guy is in recovery and has been sober for 20 years so I hope I don't send him over the edge... :hmm3grin2orange:

The younger guy, yup, he was drinking a beer right after work. He's my buddy's son and I stopped by after work. No beer for me tonight, I'm too tired and need to get up early to hit it again. I drink a lot more coffee than beer at the end of the day but that wasn't the case when I was 25 either.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 17, 2012)

superjunior said:


> just talked to a buddy who wants me to come up for a week, wouldn't mind paying those Smith boys a visit too..ya never know



Rep'd


----------



## Treetom (Feb 18, 2012)

*So a potential employee calls me today from a convenience store phone...*

Leaves a message: "Hi, this is Blanety-blank, I see we've had a mild winter so maybe you're getting busy early this year." "I've been climbing for about a year-and-a-half." "Don't call me at the last number I left, that's my girlfiriend's phone; we're not together any more." So he leaves two more phone numbers. I will keep his number(s) on file. I'm looking to hire one good full-time employee and one good part-timer, he's prolly neither, so I added him to my long list of 1-day-laborers: I figure if I keep ten of these guys in rotation, I'll always have the brush dragging covered. What could go wrong....


----------



## superjunior (Feb 20, 2012)

Appreciate all the feedback here fellas. I ended up going with guy B, the older dude. He showed up 20 min early today and started hustlin. He hooked the chipper up, loaded tools, I didn't have to get on his ass once today. I was very impressed, it was quite obvious he's worked for a tree service before. I know it was his first day and people try to impress, then end up showing their true colors after a week or so. But if this is the real him then I am a happy camper. Now if I could just find a good climber...


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 20, 2012)

Treetom said:


> Leaves a message: "Hi, this is Blanety-blank, I see we've had a mild winter so maybe you're getting busy early this year." "I've been climbing for about a year-and-a-half." "Don't call me at the last number I left, that's my girlfiriend's phone; we're not together any more." So he leaves two more phone numbers. I will keep his number(s) on file. I'm looking to hire one good full-time employee and one good part-timer, he's prolly neither, so I added him to my long list of 1-day-laborers: I figure if I keep ten of these guys in rotation, I'll always have the brush dragging covered. What could go wrong....



Ill tell you what could go wrong gets hurt and sues you.


----------



## Treetom (Feb 21, 2012)

*What could go wrong...*

We were short a crew member a few years back so I hired a local guy to help out. At the end of the day he says he broke his finger loading a piece of wood. He tried to sue me. Long story shorter(er), the lawyers from my insurance company get involved and investigate this guys medical history. Not only had he broken multiple fingers on both hands while loading stuff over the last ten years, he'd gone to the ER the week before, seems he'd broken the same finger in the same place loading a couch on a truck. Case closed.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2012)

Treetom said:


> We were short a crew member a few years back so I hired a local guy to help out. At the end of the day he says he broke his finger loading a piece of wood. He tried to sue me. Long story shorter(er), the lawyers from my insurance company get involved and investigate this guys medical history. Not only had he broken multiple fingers on both hands while loading stuff over the last ten years, he'd gone to the ER the week before, seems he'd broken the same finger in the same place loading a couch on a truck. Case closed.



Yup that sounds about right.i have seen that crap before too!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 21, 2012)

Looking to hire a new guy for this season in the next couple weeks. Let the misery begin


----------



## treeman75 (Feb 21, 2012)

I had a guy working for me last fall he was a real go getter, 25yo. I had to lay him off when things slowed up, didnt get a chance to train him much. I talked to him the other day and hes starting around the first. Im going to throw him my old saddle and send him up some small trees and train him on pruning. I think he can be a decent climber 5'9 and 130-140lbs he seems to be a smart kid. No other tree experience so I get to train him.


----------



## superjunior (Feb 21, 2012)

treeman75 said:


> I had a guy working for me last fall he was a real go getter, 25yo. I had to lay him off when things slowed up, didnt get a chance to train him much. I talked to him the other day and hes starting around the first. Im going to throw him my old saddle and send him up some small trees and train him on pruning. I think he can be a decent climber 5'9 and 130-140lbs he seems to be a smart kid. No other tree experience so I get to train him.



sounds like a good candidate


----------



## tree md (Mar 1, 2012)

I wish I could just find a guy who is not "Jim from Taxi's" twin brother...


----------



## superjunior (Mar 2, 2012)

tree md said:


> I wish I could just find a guy who is not "Jim from Taxi's" twin brother...



LOL, I got Jims cousin but he's working out pretty good


----------

